# using routers on arched curves



## mohamed (Nov 6, 2009)

can anyone suggest methods for routing arched curves such molings


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums mohamed.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome Mohamed!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Without more detail it's difficult to decide. Is it an edge profile or a plunge cut? Is there something about the arch that prevents you from positioning the router on it to route the profile? Inside or outside curves? Is any part of the arch molding profile occluded by any other material?

There's tonza ways to skin the cat, some ways are more complicated than others may require multiple steps and all require varying degrees of skill let alone the tools


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Ron is correct, although for several types of arched curves I'd use router guides and a template. A lot of things can be accomplisted with them. Tom Hintz, one of our members, has a good web page that will introduce you to them, as you think through how to explain what you are trying to accomplish. You will find it at http://www.newwoodworker.com/guidebush.html?4ade5ee0

Also, make a sketch of what you want to do. Once you get 10 posts you can upload it. It doesn't take long to get 10 posts; a couple of responses here, a couple in other forums, a greeting to a couple of new members (introduction section) and you'll be way beyond it before you know it!


----------

